# ESP LTD Jeff Kendrick signature JK-1...



## Lucas_061287 (Jan 15, 2011)

So yeah, I'm definately lusting after one.

New for 2011: LTD DevilDriver & Max Cavalera Signature Guitar Models | GEAR-VAULT - Rock your AX off!

Jeff posted a pic from NAMM on facebook as well.








I'm excited about this, as I'm a huge fan of Devildriver, plus this guitar is just dead sexy. I like Mike Spreitzer's sig as well, but I'm not a huge fan of V's. 

Discuss.


----------



## Philligan (Jan 15, 2011)

Not a Devildriver fan at all, but I really like that guitar


----------



## Lucas_061287 (Jan 15, 2011)

It looks SOOO much more awesome in person too. The black nickel hardware and blue quilted top just work so well together (well, at least what I saw on Jeff's in person). I'm sure these will deliver the goods just as well as a $4,500 custom *crosses fingers*.


----------



## Kimling (Jan 15, 2011)

I actually think that looks quite awesome. I hope it'll be available at a reasonable price here in Denmark


----------



## Wookieslayer (Jan 18, 2011)

do WANT! I want to play this guitar. Love me some Devildriver


----------



## BigK (Jan 18, 2011)

It does look freaking awesome. Just a shame Mike Spreitzer's sig doesnt have BKP's in like his actual ESP does as standard.


----------



## The Reverend (Jan 18, 2011)

I love that muted blue. I'd put a lot of chrome on that guitar though. I'm all about the contrast haha.


----------



## Lucas_061287 (Jan 18, 2011)

Wookieslayer said:


> do WANT! I want to play this guitar. Love me some Devildriver


 Likewise mang! Likewise. You play any of their songs?


----------



## grog50 (Mar 23, 2011)

Anyone know when these beasts are released? Im GASing so hard for one its ridiculous.


----------



## MiataMike (May 18, 2011)

Should be getting my JK-1 in a couple of days.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (May 18, 2011)

Not a huge fan of Devildriver (like some of their stuff) but that guitar is AMAZING. The only thing i'd change would be shrinking the scale back to 24.75" ^_^
Too bad ESP/LTD doesn't release more colors like this one for their mid level ltd guitars, everything always seems to be black or red with them for most of their stuff :-(


----------



## sell2792 (May 18, 2011)

Pretty sick guitar. The guys from Chimera have sweet sigs. I just wish they had neck pickups.


----------



## ridner (May 18, 2011)

lose the devildriver inlay & I'd be all over it


----------



## grog50 (May 19, 2011)

MiataMike said:


> Should be getting my JK-1 in a couple of days.



Where did you order it from man? Ive been trying to find one nonstop the last 3 months


----------



## Church2224 (May 19, 2011)

ridner said:


> lose the devildriver inlay & I'd be all over it





Only thing keeping me from it.


----------



## MiataMike (May 20, 2011)

grog50 said:


> Where did you order it from man? Ive been trying to find one nonstop the last 3 months



Scored it on eBay. 
It came up on my saved search for EC-1000s. I was originally aiming for a see through blue EC-1000, but then this came up. So I offered him $600, and he took it!

It came in the other day and is gaww-geous. I'll take some pics and start a NGD thread a bit later.


----------



## grog50 (May 20, 2011)

MiataMike said:


> Scored it on eBay.
> It came up on my saved search for EC-1000s. I was originally aiming for a see through blue EC-1000, but then this came up. So I offered him $600, and he took it!
> 
> It came in the other day and is gaww-geous. I'll take some pics and start a NGD thread a bit later.



Damn, nice score man!  Gotta see if I can get that lucky...


----------



## Erick Kroenen (May 21, 2011)

Love that colour = WIN


----------



## Ancestor (May 22, 2011)

saw dd recently and they were pretty decent. good tone.


----------



## Lucas_061287 (Jun 28, 2011)

AkiraSpectrum said:


> Not a huge fan of Devildriver (like some of their stuff) but that guitar is AMAZING. The only thing i'd change would be shrinking the scale back to 24.75" ^_^
> Too bad ESP/LTD doesn't release more colors like this one for their mid level ltd guitars, everything always seems to be black or red with them for most of their stuff :-(


 
Why on earth would you want a shorter scale??? My EC-1000 has a 24.75 scale and its a BITCH to set up with any tuning lower than C. I'm having to use rediculously thick strings to pull of my tuning (drop A#) and even after having a well qualified luthier set it up for me, it still doesn't intonate quite right (she messed with it for around an hour and only charged me half price because it wasn't perfect). The longer scale is a blessing for lower tunings.


----------



## Kabstract (Jul 1, 2011)

Lucas_061287 said:


> Why on earth would you want a shorter scale??? My EC-1000 has a 24.75 scale and its a BITCH to set up with any tuning lower than C. I'm having to use rediculously thick strings to pull of my tuning (drop A#) and even after having a well qualified luthier set it up for me, it still doesn't intonate quite right (she messed with it for around an hour and only charged me half price because it wasn't perfect). The longer scale is a blessing for lower tunings.



A female luthier? They exist!?


----------



## Lucas_061287 (Jul 4, 2011)

^Yessir! She's a cutie too! And damn good at what she does.


----------



## Curt (Jul 4, 2011)

That guitar is SICK! But I still like the Blue Eclipse I posted in the GAS thread better.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jul 5, 2011)

Lucas_061287 said:


> Why on earth would you want a shorter scale??? My EC-1000 has a 24.75 scale and its a BITCH to set up with any tuning lower than C. I'm having to use rediculously thick strings to pull of my tuning (drop A#) and even after having a well qualified luthier set it up for me, it still doesn't intonate quite right (she messed with it for around an hour and only charged me half price because it wasn't perfect). The longer scale is a blessing for lower tunings.



What if he doesn't do low tunings?


----------



## Lucas_061287 (Jul 5, 2011)

^
Then he should probably get a blue EC-1000 with the scale length he likes.

EDIT: Like this...







Still a good looking guitar for sure, and I'm sure it plays wonderfully (like every EC-1000 does).


----------



## Ironbird (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm not a fan of Eclipses but damn, that's one nice specimen alright!


----------



## DanielVE (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi guys, i have just bought one of this, and this guitar is freakin awesome! I'm a LTD whore, i think they are really great guitars for their price, but the JK is on another level... 
Its heavy, thick (see picture comparing to a EC-1000), love the ebony neck too. 
I'm really happy with this guitar.


----------



## Lucas_061287 (Jul 8, 2011)

Ugh I hate you SO much!!! 


Sweet ass guitar man. Can't wait until I can get my mitts on one.


----------



## Anapop (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi,

Is it possible to take a picture of the back (to see the neck thru) and a picture of the head (back and front).

Is it a Korean made?

Thanks a lot.

PS: Sory for my bad english


----------



## DanielVE (Jul 27, 2011)

Anapop said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is it possible to take a picture of the back (to see the neck thru) and a picture of the head (back and front).
> 
> ...



Yeah, its korean. It has cool stripes in the back.

There you go!!





Shot at 2011-07-27





Shot at 2011-07-27





Shot at 2011-07-27


----------



## Wookieslayer (Jul 29, 2011)

I played one of these at Sam Ash last month... ace guitar, one of the nicest LTD eclipse models I've played...


----------



## Anapop (Jul 29, 2011)

DanielVE said:


> Yeah, its korean. It has cool stripes in the back.
> 
> There you go!!


 

Whaouu, very very beautiful.
Thanks a lot for the pictures.

I'm very impressed by the finish for a LTD. better than my EC1000-VBK, so far. And the neck-thru 

Just wait for 15 august (europe release date) and it will be mine


----------



## Curt (Jul 29, 2011)

Knowing it's thicker than your typical LTD EC makes me want one even more... plus, you can't go wrong with neck-thru.


----------



## Anapop (Jul 29, 2011)

Neck-thru, strings-thru , 25.5" scale , ebony frets-board and Mahogany+maple, are all I want in guitar. 

I've dreamed it, LTD have done it.
And for a very low price. 

And I think it's the only EC/Eclips shape with all this feature in the same time.


----------



## floyo123 (Jul 30, 2011)

grea guitar, really like the finish!


----------



## Angelus (Jul 30, 2011)

The Kendrick is far superior than the regular ltd eclipse. Its my favorite ltd.


----------

